# Is he getting punked out?



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

I have my two tanks next to eachother.One with the big rhom and the other has the smaller.I had it so they could not see eachother,i removed the construction paper,now the smaller guy won't even come down to that end of the tank,while the big guy just sits and stares into the other tank.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

What is punked out mean? Is it new ways for people trying to be cool?


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Dude you don't know what being punked out is?INTIMIDATION!!!I hope you know what that means.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He probably sees that huge guy down at the other end and thinks it is best to stay way the f*ck on the other side. LoL


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup he is probaly scare to death to go near LOL


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

I thought these guys were'nt scared of sh*t.big or small.I know if i put a feeder in there he owns it


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Also, should i just put the paper back?


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

I would just put the barrier back and let the smaller P enjoy his entire tank.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FeedTheMachine said:


> I thought these guys were'nt scared of sh*t.big or small.I know if i put a feeder in there he owns it


 if you had a gun a some one had a fukn tank pointed at your head youd be scared

there the same thing (the guns) ones just a whole lot bigger and scarier right and youd

what to move away from it


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Will he get used to being next to him,or just put the paper back


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FeedTheMachine said:


> Will he get used to being next to him,or just put the paper back


 i would just keep the paper there


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

When the Big one goes up to the glass and Looks at the smaller guy in the eye then he turns showing his body "saying Look im Biigger and i can PunK your for being in my Tank" so thats why the little guy wont wanna move....

in there eyes he looks like he is right there, so put back the paper and let him sleep,....if u do tho after a long period of time they would come around to notice he cant hurt me.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

pretty damn funny, but your stessing the little guy out. Stress isnt all that good for fish if you know what I mean. Can lead to not eating and other crap. Put the paper back :nod:


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

That is what i was afraid of,so i did put the paper back


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

FeedTheMachine said:


> That is what i was afraid of,so i did put the paper back


 Good idea. Did the lil guy start to use the whole tank again?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

FeedTheMachine said:


> Dude you don't know what being punked out is?INTIMIDATION!!!I hope you know what that means.


 what about being punked in?


----------

